# Help getting back to root please.



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok so here I bought the bionic thinking it was getting unlocked bootloader. (HA!) So I should had researched a little more. Well I rooted it with Forever root method. Now Im wondering if theres a way to get .901 back to stock so I can return this paper weight. It does have so much potential. With me not getting 4g on it and its quad scores are lower then my ICS'd D2 its time to return it before my trial period is over. Here is the question, will petes one click get my back to where I need to be?

Thanks for any help possible.


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

haha I just reread the title... should had been unroot. oh well. Im using this method http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13682-guide-how-to-receive-otas-again-if-you-are-on-a-leak-proven-working-manual-method/ and seems to be working.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Bassaholic333 said:


> Ok so here I bought the bionic thinking it was getting unlocked bootloader. (HA!) So I should had researched a little more. Well I rooted it with Forever root method. Now Im wondering if theres a way to get .901 back to stock so I can return this paper weight. It does have so much potential. With me not getting 4g on it and its quad scores are lower then my ICS'd D2 its time to return it before my trial period is over. Here is the question, will petes one click get my back to where I need to be?
> 
> Thanks for any help possible.


Quadrant is garbage dude it can be manipulated in so many ways and is not accurate.. also it has known problems with powervr chipsets..thats why the planet test is all buggy. Heres where the bionic stands at 1.2ghz..vs "better phones" with a more reliable benchmark programs.. im stock with root. No bloat frozen no nothin.



















Just sayin


----------

